# Labels for rubbermaid containers



## nancy237

I am getting ready to inventory & label all our containers in the garage & sheds. In the past I have had lots of trouble getting regular labels to stick to 
those rubbermaid containers. 

What would stick the best.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I like good old fashioned masking tape for bins. And it's inexpensive.


----------



## Ardie/WI

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I like good old fashioned masking tape for bins. And it's inexpensive.


Me too!


----------



## Parttimefarmer

I just write on them with a Sharpie


----------



## Danaus29

We used large address labels, Avery brand. They stick pretty well and you can make it look nice and neat by printing them on your printer.


----------



## houndlover

Parttimefarmer said:


> I just write on them with a Sharpie


Me too. If the OP wants temporary labels, duct tape and sharpie.


----------



## nancy237

I don't want to write on the container because I am always changing what goes in some. 

I bought some colored duct tape (green, silver, teal & pin) to use and hopefully it will stick.

I like the idea of the avery labels.

I think I used a bug bomb in the attic and that caused a residue that made labels not stick, because things seem to be sticking better to these containers.


----------



## ejagno

I use my Brother label maker (Office Depot) with the waterproof labels. My garage has 40' of shelving with burgundy Rubbermaid totes on every single one. The labels have been on them for over 2 years and still look great. We have had some harsh weather extremes here this past year with 37 days of freezing or below and now into the 100's early this spring. Our high humidity generally ruins every type of label.


----------



## starlady

Duct tape will stick, but if you leave it on for a while and try to remove it, it will leave a lot of residue behind.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We do duct tape and sharpies. Yes, duct tape leaves a residue, but we just put the "new" duct tape in the same spot with the new contents marked, covering the residue.


----------



## dragonfly65

I usuually use index cards cut in half and clear packing tape and make my own.


----------

